# Wheel Building - Wheel Work



## pedal4416 (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi everyone! I know sometimes its hard to trust your local bike shop with your Vintage/Antique wheel work, or you just plain old dont know how or want to do it yourself, so I am offering my services. I have 20+ years of wheel building experience, 18 years working professionally in/running a bike shop. I have in stock or can order/cut just about every size, gauge, or butting spoke you need as well as modern alternatives to old rims. Estimates are free and I charge depending on the job. I can also do full wheel restoration. I am not 100% set up to steam/straighten warped wood rims at this time(working on it) I can true as best as possible.

Thank you,
Tom


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 29, 2013)

I am available again to build or work on wheels if anyone is in need. Im sorry to those that I couldn't help the past few months.


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh.....And Im pretty much out of original spokes. I have a few odd sizes of 105g Torrington and 70's Schwinn stuff. I will be looking for more, but for now all builds will use new DT Swiss stainless or Wheelsmith Stainless.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 3, 2013)

I have and can get more, new .105g and .120g spokes in almost all sizes, cad plated, and stainless. They will be a lot less expensive than Memory lane....


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 17, 2014)

Bump!!


----------



## olderthandirt (Dec 29, 2014)

look into a spoke maker a buddy of mine bought one and they are great !!!


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 29, 2014)

olderthandirt said:


> look into a spoke maker a buddy of mine bought one and they are great !!!




I have, Unless you have $2000+ to spend on a real one they suck for doing more that 1 spoke. I've used them all!!


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 3, 2015)

Tom, thanks for offering your services!


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 3, 2015)

I wish I could help more! I'm working on getting spoke prices lower for 2015...


----------

